# unpredictable 2yr old



## ruthelliot (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi, I'm mum to a 2yr old who was diagnosed 6mths ago at 18mths old. Eveytime we think we're getting a grip on things we start getting all sorts of random highs and lows - is this just the way of it with young kids? Also how do other parents cope with siblings - do they miss out on treats etc - for example an ice cream on the beach - whats the right thing to do.


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 13, 2009)

ruthelliot said:


> Hi, I'm mum to a 2yr old who was diagnosed 6mths ago at 18mths old. Eveytime we think we're getting a grip on things we start getting all sorts of random highs and lows - is this just the way of it with young kids? Also how do other parents cope with siblings - do they miss out on treats etc - for example an ice cream on the beach - whats the right thing to do.



Hi ruthelliot.

Welcome to the forum..I like yourself am a mum..my boy is 14 and been diagnosed well over 2years.  I'm sure you a superb mum and I'm sure are getting to grips with it. Even now with nathan we still get high and lows..Unfortunately I have'nt ant experience with toddlers who have diabetes..but I'm sure someone on here will be able to tell you more on the young kids side.
Nathan is an only child... when we go out anywhere he has the treats like any other child...and he throughly enjoys them..personally no foods are off limit or banned..just eaten in moderation..I think the key here maybe to treat all the children the same..that way..no one misses out, or are felt to feel different or treated such wise..

Hope this helps you a little,
Heidi


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 13, 2009)

hi also with graham after 2 years  his diagnosis still a guessing game we are allright for a few months then a growth  moment and we have to re adjust everything again i think will be like this until is 21xxxxx


----------



## bev (Jun 14, 2009)

I think the answer is that whilst a child is growing - there will be the inevitable hormone surges which can cause random highs etc.. 
Regarding the ice cream problem- if your little one is on MDI then there is no reason why he cant have an ice cream as you can just inject for it. Perhaps your on mixes? I dont know much about mixes -sorry. Bev


----------



## Steff (Jun 14, 2009)

hi i cant help out on this but wanted to welcome you to the forum x


----------



## ruthelliot (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Heidi, thanks for the advice - wish i'd found this forum months ago. makes a huge difference knowing people are out there that can offer so much support.
Ruth x


----------



## matjk (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Ruth ,
My son is 3 and was diagnosed 2 months ago and we have the same problem with highs and lows.Think its all going well then a series of high or low readings ,very frustrating.
With the ice-cream thing we have been advised to try and tag them after a meal, easier said than done I know, especially with an older child that is asking for treats etc.
We try to give them both the same ,they both have the same snacks etc. at the same time ,so they don't notice any difference.

These forums are great for advice though ,so keep checking in.

Mat


----------

